# LCD Monitor Tweak!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here is a freeware program that will clear up blurry LCD monitor screens. It's compatible with Windows XP or later versions of Windows that support the Microsoft ClearType Technology.

http://www.ioisland.com/cleartweak


----------

